# I Think I Better Shut Up



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Buddies are Booking our Annual Hog Hunt.Well for just Hogs two day hunt,with meals $500-$575.But I got to looking I can get a discount along with the Hogs on a Fallow Deer $800+,which is a good deal.

Brought this up with DW :flame: She mentioned that $2,000 could go on other things :shrug: Said I just bought a Boat that will take care of my wants for awhile.  Yea Right!

Thing is if I was just to go for the Fallow Deer it would be $1,500-$2,000.Plus cost of mounting.But if I just go with the Hogs and come back empty handed she is going to say it was a waste of money to set around and drink all weekend. :shrug: Even if I hunt my tail off.

big rockpile


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

Sounds like she just dont understand simple
economics. Even I, uneducated ******* that
I am, can see the value in that deal. Bsides,
she probly would just waste all that money,
paying bills and stuff!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

DavidUnderwood said:


> Sounds like she just dont understand simple
> economics. Even I, uneducated ******* that
> I am, can see the value in that deal. Bsides,
> she probly would just waste all that money,
> paying bills and stuff!


Yea whats hard about that :shrug: Like last year I killed a Ram,come home told her they almost gave the hunt away.  She just didn't see it like I did.Still got to pay the Taxidermist on that one.Would have had the money but her vehical quit and she needs it for work.

big rockpile


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

I haven't graduated to that kind of expenditure yet! My wife still grips when I spend $40 dollars for license and tag and another $20 for accessories and groceries for a 9 day deer hunt here at home. So I can't imagine what she would be like if I spent a thousand or two to go off somewhere. :flame:


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

r.h. in okla. said:


> I haven't graduated to that kind of expenditure yet! My wife still grips when I spend $40 dollars for license and tag and another $20 for accessories and groceries for a 9 day deer hunt here at home. So I can't imagine what she would be like if I spent a thousand or two to go off somewhere. :flame:



Tell her its a Male Bonding thing that is needed.Cheaper and more Fun than a Shrink. :shrug: 

big rockpile


----------



## KCM (Sep 26, 2005)

Just tell her that her opinion doesn't amount to anything and that she has no say whatsoever in how you spend the household money. No matter what, your needs and desires come before anything else. Surely she can understand that you married her so that she would bless your every whim and whammy ...and to be silent if she disagrees!

​


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

KCM said:


> Just tell her that her opinion doesn't amount to anything and that she has no say whatsoever in how you spend the household money. No matter what, your needs and desires come before anything else. Surely she can understand that you married her so that she would bless your every whim and whammy ...and to be silent if she disagrees!
> 
> ​


Yelp sounds good to me!! :shrug: Got to let them know who the Boss is.

big rockpile


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

Well KCM and Rock, I took your advice and now I have two black eyes, a crooked nose, busted ribs, collapsed lung, ...................... :help:


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

r.h. in okla. said:


> Well KCM and Rock, I took your advice and now I have two black eyes, a crooked nose, busted ribs, collapsed lung, ...................... :help:


Hmmmmm :shrug: wonder what went wrong.  

Oh well,better you than me sucker!!!!  

big rockpile


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Do what I do. Take her with you. She loves to hunt.


----------



## Jimmy B (Sep 22, 2007)

Start a seperate account at a secret bank for hunting season like the rest of us. Have the mailing address be your brother or friends house that doesn't have a wife that will surely tell aswell.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ed Norman said:


> Do what I do. Take her with you. She loves to hunt.


My DW use to like to hunt but finds it boring anymore.I told her she could stay at the Lodge for $150 more,her meals cooked and all,she said she didn't want to hang around with a bunch of drunks.

But he is not really set up for women,because its 6 Beds per room,so it would be 6 Guys or women,I know could mix but I don't know how that would work.

big rockpile


----------



## huntress4203 (Feb 21, 2006)

Ed Norman said:


> Do what I do. Take her with you. She loves to hunt.


This(in my opinion) is where most men mess up. I love to hunt. Did I get to go on the moose hunt? Nope!
Do I get to go elk hunting this weekend? Nope!
I'm downstairs on the computer noe in a snit because when he returned 2 weeks ago from the moose hunt he was "all hunted out" and didnt want to elk hunt with Josh. Just by himself. I have the next four days off and guess what. He calls Josh and arranges to hunt as soon as he gets off work tomorrow till Tues night. :flame: 
I didnt even know his plans till a few minutes ago. :flame: :flame: 
Sometimes I hate being a girl. 

Glo


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I hunted with stinky drunk men for years. It's alot more fun hunting with a purty wife.


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

huntress4203 said:


> This(in my opinion) is where most men mess up. I love to hunt. Did I get to go on the moose hunt? Nope!
> Do I get to go elk hunting this weekend? Nope!
> I'm downstairs on the computer noe in a snit because when he returned 2 weeks ago from the moose hunt he was "all hunted out" and didnt want to elk hunt with Josh. Just by himself. I have the next four days off and guess what. He calls Josh and arranges to hunt as soon as he gets off work tomorrow till Tues night. :flame:
> I didnt even know his plans till a few minutes ago. :flame: :flame:
> ...


You need to find a friend to go hunting with. Get on out there on your own. There are lots of womens outdoors clubs that are out there these days. 
Heck, you might just tick him off when you bring home the biggest!


----------

